# Wow



## granfire (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## WC_lun (Dec 25, 2012)

Awsome pic!


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder if that was an accident or if that's what they werettrying to get a picture of.  And if on purpose how many tries did it take cause that like perfect half bubble half popped bubble


----------



## granfire (Dec 25, 2012)

http://photos.msn.com/slideshow/news/must-see-december-2012/23luf8wb


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> http://photos.msn.com/slideshow/news/must-see-december-2012/23luf8wb



Took him weeks to get the right pictures lol that's a lot of bubbles


----------



## granfire (Dec 25, 2012)

talking about high steppin action!







Looks like something out of Monty Python or Mr Bean....
(I bet Tez knows him....)


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2012)

granfire said:


> talking about high steppin action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen him when he was doing his basic training here, he's down in London now for six months doing ceremonials which is where the Scots Guards go before joining the Battalion here. We've quite a few Sikhs in the forces here, not so unusual because we used to have Sikh regiments in the same way we still have Gurkha ones. Both awsome warriors traditions.


----------



## granfire (Dec 26, 2012)

See, I knew it! 
His special status is though - according to the picture byline that he is allowed to wear his turban instead of the bear hat. 
The furry thing doesn't go well with green sweaters though...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 27, 2012)

granfire said:


> See, I knew it!
> His special status is though - according to the picture byline that he is allowed to wear his turban instead of the bear hat.
> The furry thing doesn't go well with green sweaters though...




Bear hat...argh splutter what!  sweater? it's a _jumper_! it's part of the uniform. They have to wear the bearskin as it weighs over a pound and a half during drill to get use to it, they don't wear their No 1s for that, ( ie the red tunic)
All Infantry, Guards, Gurkhas and Paras come through here to do their training so if it's someone unusual like this you can't miss them. The Scots Guards are obviously based here and he'll be coming back in six months, have to see if he wants to train martial arts lol. It's a strange regiment for him to chose though, very insular they are being mostly related to each other, apart from the Fijians who are just as insular in their own way. I don't think it's going to be easy for him to be honest.





similiar to the first pic!


----------



## granfire (Dec 27, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> similiar to the first pic!




And very Monty Python....
what on earth WAS that?!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 27, 2012)

granfire said:


> And very Monty Python....
> what on earth WAS that?!!!!




Changing of the Guard on the border between India and Pakistan, it's a sort of ceremonial war.


----------



## granfire (Jan 4, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Changing of the Guard on the border between India and Pakistan, it's a sort of ceremonial war.



that was hysterical!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2013)

http://photos.msn.com/slideshow/photos/lava-lovers/231alv06


----------

